# Mini photo comp 5 poll



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

JASONRS









BIGPICKLE









SBERLYN









RILSTONE









TECHNICS100









JOHN









NICKTB









LEGO MAN









RICHARDI734









ISCONY


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers for picking my photo spitfire....Good luck to everyone! :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ditto that 

GL all.

S


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

The horizon isnt straight but still a great shot by TECHNICS100 :thumb:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> The horizon isnt straight but still a great shot by TECHNICS100 :thumb:


Give us a break, I was 83 stories up with a gorilla pod positioned at the edge of the empire state


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

technics100 said:


> Give us a break.


No :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Voted, good luck everyone


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

A wee reminder to vote for your favourite pic


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Roll up, roll up, get your votes in now please


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Technics for me, brings back some good memories! Did you go to the Top of the Rock as well?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Some great pics there people but Technics100 takes the prize (well there isn't any but you know what I mean):lol:Well done everyone:thumb:

*Winner : Technics100 :thumb:*


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Well done Technics100


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Well deserved, great shot! 

Any chance of a copy, would love it as my desktop!:thumb:


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done fella


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Well done everyone, some awesome shots! :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Bit late to vote lol, worthy winner well done.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers everyone, I have uploaded it to photobucket for anyone who wants it. I have some more from the Empire state, will fire them up too for anyone who wants them..

http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr33/technics100/Night2RevA.jpg


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Link to the rest if my NYC shots from April 2008

Click Here


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

well done  great pic!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well done bud :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Technics100 - What were you shooting with mate?


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Technics100 - What were you shooting with mate?


Nikon D80 and 18-200mm VR lens.. Just bought in NYC when I arrived and used for all the pics..


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Did you buy it from one of those dodgy ass shops that will sell you anything you can think of? I'm guessing not seeing as it seems to have worked lol


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

got it from http://www.cameralandny.com/

It was 5 minutes from our Hotel, I was literally in NYC an hour and went and bought the camera stuff, took it back and charged it, then shooting away for the whole trip..


----------

